# connecting nokia phone in nokia mode using data cable



## yogisworld (Oct 31, 2008)

I am not able to connect my nokia 3110 classic to the pc using data cable (dke-2) in nokia mode.But i am able to transfer data in usb mode.Are there any specific settings i need to make in my pc or the phone.The phone model no is shown in device manager and is enabled. can anyone tell me the correct procedure to connect.


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Oct 31, 2008)

I dont have a nokia phone but when I used one of my friends (N73) to connect with the PC, I used to ask for connection type (on phone) every time the data cable was connected to the phone. If you are not given any option like that, then you might need to alter some setting in the phone itself; can't say which setting -- some Nokia user will surely be able to help you in that...


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 31, 2008)

Install latest nokia  PC suite. Then connect phone to the pc


----------



## yogisworld (Oct 31, 2008)

when i connect data cable it gives option to choose from, nokia mode,print and media mode,and usb mode.Usb mode works fine but cannot connect using nokia mode.i have installed nokia pc suite but when i open it ,it shows not connected.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2008)

yogisworld said:


> when i connect data cable it gives option to choose from, *nokia mode*,print and media mode,and usb mode.Usb mode works fine *but cannot connect using nokia mode.*i have installed nokia pc suite but when i open it ,it shows not connected.


AFAIK usb mode is used 4 connecting 2 a PC...this nokia mode is used 3 wat purpose 
i have no idea...


----------



## yogisworld (Oct 31, 2008)

nokia mode is used for backup, synchronise, connect to internet,install applications etc and usb mode to transfer data directly to memory. If i am wrong please tell me the procedure to use nokia pc suite for connect to internet,install applications etc,


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2008)

yogisworld said:


> nokia mode is used for backup, synchronise, connect to internet,install applications etc and usb mode to transfer data directly to memory. If i am wrong* please tell me the procedure to use nokia pc suite for connect to internet,install applications etc*,


 
they r available on the GUI itself...


----------



## yogisworld (Oct 31, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> they r available on the GUI itself...


 
I have installed nokia pc suite 6.80.21
Then followed these steps:-
1-usb data cable connected.
2-pressed ok here there are 3 options 1)nokia mode 2)printing and media 3)data storage.
3- i selected nokia mode.
4-opened nokia pc suite.
5-it shows no phone connected to the left and get connected at the right.
6- opened backup\synchronise it asks to select phone.on title bar it shows not connected.
7-i clicked get connected.
8-get connected wizad opens.i clicked next.
9-then selected cable connection from cable,infrared,bluetooth connection.and then next but cannot connect even after 5 minutes.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 1, 2008)

Notice that if pc suite is starting with boot , check....


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2008)

yogisworld said:


> I have installed nokia pc suite 6.80.21
> Then followed these steps:-
> 1-usb data cable connected.
> 2-pressed ok here there are 3 options 1)nokia mode 2)printing and media 3)data storage.
> ...


 
There can be 2 reasons 4 ur problem...either the cable is faulty or there is some problem with the phone or usb driver.... the steps r correct...
check with some other cbale or reinstall ur PCsuite or drivers...if nothing happens then chec kur mobile on ur frnds PC...


----------



## yogisworld (Nov 1, 2008)

add or remove programmes  shows 1)nokia connectivity cable driver.2)nokia pc connectivity solution.3)nokia pc suite.4)windows driver package - nokia modem (4-06-2006).any other driver is req.

problem solved 
I was using old version of nokia pc suite.i downloaded and installed new version of cable driver and .........
  THANKS FOR THE REPLIES:

Facing another problem,when i click connect to internet in pc suite it says no modem found.


----------

